# Would appreciate advice on new computer purchase



## hfritsche (Dec 10, 2009)

After 6+ yrs, my old computer is no longer up to the task of my new software.

I am running PS CS3 and LR 2.5. The specs for the computer I am considering follow. I would appreciate any feedback regarding especially the processor and the graphics card as to their adequacy for image processing/editing.

HP Desktop... 8G RAM... Intel Core 2 Quad processor... Windows 7 Home Premium... 512 MB ATI Radeon HD435' graphics card.

Thanks in advance for any advice given.

Harold


----------



## davidmarx (Dec 11, 2009)

Dear Harold,

That sounds like an excellent computer for digital imaging. Just make sure that you get a 64-bit version of Windows 7 so that you can capitalize on the performance advances in Photoshop and Lightroom. I wrote an article recently on the computers that I recommend for photographers. Here's the link:

http://thelightroomlab.com/2''9/11/computer-for-photography-fall-2''9-recommendations/

You might find it useful.

Happy Holidays,

David Marx
http://www.thelightroomlab.com
http://www.davidmarx.com


----------

